# If your fond of sand dunes......... (IR)....>



## Arch (Aug 14, 2006)

All shot with the Hoya R72 filter......

























Thanks for lookin


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 14, 2006)

Those are great pictures. IR pictures always intrigue me, quite surreal.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 14, 2006)

More IR pics ... and I swear: I will get myself such a filter one day and try this out, too. It is just too interesting!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh..... My.....Goodness. That is a jawdropping, stunning series. I love love LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :heart:  Beautiful. I hope you frame one or more of these. I really can't say enough about them. Way to go, Arch :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carddesigner (Aug 14, 2006)

Arch,

These are fantastic! The first one blew me away! Nice job!!!


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 14, 2006)

Great stuff Arch


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 14, 2006)

ooohhhh my... those are fabulous! especially the first one!


----------



## DepthAfield (Aug 14, 2006)

Love the compositions!  These are excellent! 

Ive got to buy one of these magical filters (or rolls of film) one of these days


----------



## PNA (Aug 14, 2006)

The B&W is the best one............


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 14, 2006)

great stuff, arch.  the whole series is really good, but as with some of the others, that first one is just awesome.  very mystical and the path leads the eye right through the shot over the hill...  i can imagine dreaming about walking down that path tonight just to find out what's on the other side!  :mrgreen:


----------



## TBaraki (Aug 14, 2006)

Superb.  As always, I adore yoru IR work.


----------



## Alison (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't pick a favorite of this series, they are all fantastic in their own right. Love the tones and textures in these.


----------



## chefjacob (Aug 15, 2006)

wow!! truly beautiful


----------



## TommiP (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice shots, great colours, i think the first one is my fav but all great


----------



## macawlvr (Aug 15, 2006)

What a WOW factor. Ok Santa I want this filter for Christmas!!


----------



## doenoe (Aug 15, 2006)

well, another excellent series. Kinda lost words for it......ill just say WOW for the moment, ok


----------



## Mohain (Aug 15, 2006)

Excellent shots AA :thumbup:


----------



## nitefly (Aug 15, 2006)

Where is this?

Amazing photos as always:thumbup:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 15, 2006)

WOW

this IR stuff has been intrigued.

The first two are by far my favourite.


----------



## nakedyak (Aug 15, 2006)

_awesome_!!!!


----------



## nitefly (Aug 16, 2006)

Come on arch, reply!


----------



## Arch (Aug 16, 2006)

:mrgreen: ........ sorry, lol.

These were taken at Bantham Beach in Devon......

Its kinda wierd, I took these shots (and the beach scape series) about a month and a half ago..... always wanted to get this fence in IR..... but i bought this months edition of 'Digital Camera Magazine' and they've done a whole piece on a  Devon Pro Photographer shooting at Bantham!....... he got similar pics of the fence and of the island i did in the other series..... (damn copycat! :greenpbl: ) .....looks like it will soon be a popular hotspot for photogs.

Thanks everyone for your great comments


----------



## Tuna (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow. A very nice collection of impressive shots.

Tuna


----------



## Arch (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks tuna


----------



## Chiller (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, man....:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DVJLabonte (Aug 21, 2006)

the first one is simply amazing...


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 22, 2006)

I love #1 and #3.


----------



## Holzkopf (Aug 23, 2006)

Man I dig the way that filter works...


----------



## Billshot (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow! I love them all! #3 made me dizzy!! these give me a goal to worked toward. Thanks.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 23, 2006)

brilliant shots!


----------



## AIRIC (Aug 25, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## duncanp (Aug 25, 2006)

Oooh brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cool shots... its making me miss my 10D-IR Only camera I just got rid of... I really didnt get the chance to shoot much with it before it got traded out...


----------



## dirtnapper (Aug 25, 2006)

Great shots....the effect of the pathway leading you into is nice.


----------



## JeepGirlSurf (Aug 25, 2006)

The first one is definately my fav!!! Those are awesome


----------



## magicmonkey (Sep 1, 2006)

if you're fond of sand dunes and satly air, seek little villages here and there...

Great shots and if you're thinking of that song with your title as well then you've hit the nail on the head with the vibe of these pics, great work!


----------



## Arch (Sep 1, 2006)

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> if you're fond of sand dunes and satly air, seek little villages here and there...




:thumbup:  yep, Groove Armada..... it did make think of that song..... your the first to spot that it seems   

Thanks for the comments everyone, very much appreciated


----------



## magicmonkey (Sep 1, 2006)

ooh, do I get a prize? Had that going through my head all day thanksto this thread!


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, these are all amazing! I really love #1 & #3!!! Great work!


----------



## Fate (Sep 4, 2006)

Awesome shots man. I really love the first one, great composition and i love what the IR does for it!

Sweet!


----------



## Hoj65 (Oct 30, 2011)

Please can you supply what stteings you used to capture these pics. I'm having great difficulty in obtaining good results. My setup is a canon 400D/18-55mm,Neewer IR850, 800ISO, f5.8, 15sec but cannot get the disired results. Please advise

Thanks
Hoj65


----------



## margosoriginals (Oct 30, 2011)

I want to go to there... amazing.


----------



## STM (Oct 30, 2011)

The IR stuff has a beautiful hauntingness about it, definitely surreal!


----------



## stevensys (Oct 31, 2011)

my Fav... #1


----------



## Omofo (Oct 31, 2011)

#1 has a great feel to it.


----------



## snowbear0924 (Oct 31, 2011)

Simply beautiful.

Were these taken with an unmodified camera, using only the R72 filter?  Sorry, I know very little about digital IR.


----------



## heroes19 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, the IR pictures are so powerful!!!


----------

